# shar pei not eating, please help!



## lucyturnersharpei (Apr 19, 2012)

hi there
im in need of some advice if anyone can help....
i have a 6 yr old shar pei called teddy....we have had him since he was 8 weeks old and we have noticed some changes in him lately....he keeps going off his food....he hasnt eaten a proper meal in 5 days now (just picking at scraps from the table and treat biscuits)
he usually begs at the table and eats whatever our little girl gives him but he is staying away lately, he is also crying into his food bowl, tried changing the bowl and putting is food on a plate instead but this has the same effect, crying. 
he is still drinking plenty
he has also started shivering randomly when he is relaxing, lied on the floor or in bed
he is also a dog that only does his business on walks and is crying to be taken out a lot more often than usual. he is weeing and pooing as usual even though he is not eating.
a lot of stuff there but if anyone can shed some light on what might be going on i would much appreciate it
xxxxx


----------



## aberkate (Mar 6, 2012)

I was in a similar situation with my last dog in that she lost her appetite and we did everything we could so that she would eat. Took her to the vet and we were told that internal abdominal pain can cause an animal not to eat. So it make be worth taking teddy to the vet. x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lucyturnersharpei said:


> hi there
> im in need of some advice if anyone can help....
> i have a 6 yr old shar pei called teddy....we have had him since he was 8 weeks old and we have noticed some changes in him lately....he keeps going off his food....he hasnt eaten a proper meal in 5 days now (just picking at scraps from the table and treat biscuits)
> he usually begs at the table and eats whatever our little girl gives him but he is staying away lately, he is also crying into his food bowl, tried changing the bowl and putting is food on a plate instead but this has the same effect, crying.
> ...


Is there any swelling to his face, muzzle or hocks. Does he seem happy to walk or is he walking oddly, Is he showing any signs of abdominal pain, walking roached back for example, not laying relaxed on his side as he usually does, any sign of a temperature, shvering can be a sign of temperature and pain or discomfort. There is something called Familial shar pei fever a hereditary condition and there are degrees of it too I think.

He is whatever the problems very clearly unwell and in in possible pain and discomfort, a dog with a normally good appetite does do off and stay off its food, aong with all the other symptoms if he were mine I would have him to the vets asap,


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I think you should get him an appointment at the vets ASAP. 

We can only guess what might be wrong but really he needs to see a vet.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep, clearly with the shivering not feeling right so trip to the vets to check it all out. Best of luck!


----------



## lucyturnersharpei (Apr 19, 2012)

thanx....he is usually well and doesnt seem to be in any pain...im just about to cook him some liver (his fave) and ill see if he eats that...if not vets it is!
thanx again xx


----------



## Julia M (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi Lucy, I came across your post while searching for the same issue.

Our 4-year-old Shar Pei mix isn't eating and drinking a lot of water. She had a fever for a week a few weeks ago and we had taken her to the vets - all her tests (blood, liver, kidneys, stool) were fine, no issues. They had put her on antibiotics and she slowly came back to normal. She had lost 8lbs during those two weeks.

She started gaining her weight back and eating right before we went away for Christmas, she was boarded at the same vet clinic. When we came back they said she was eating fine, but I don't believe them because she was skinnier when we picked her up than when we left her there. She also had a fever (105) in the morning that we were picking her up.

She was eating a little once she was back home, but during the next couple of days she ate less and less to the point that she is completely back to not eating at all, drinking a lot of water and showing no other signs that something is wrong with her.

We're just waiting to take her to the vets on Jan 2, but I don't even know what to expect because last time she pretty much recovered without the vets being able to figure out what it was last time we went to two different doctors for help.

Could you please share what you guys found with your dog back then?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

Julia M said:


> Hi Lucy, I came across your post while searching for the same issue.
> 
> Our 4-year-old Shar Pei mix isn't eating and drinking a lot of water. She had a fever for a week a few weeks ago and we had taken her to the vets - all her tests (blood, liver, kidneys, stool) were fine, no issues. They had put her on antibiotics and she slowly came back to normal. She had lost 8lbs during those two weeks.
> 
> ...


The original poster hasn't been on this forum since 2012 so you might be better starting your own thread about this.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Julia M said:


> Hi Lucy, I came across your post while searching for the same issue.
> 
> Our 4-year-old Shar Pei mix isn't eating and drinking a lot of water. She had a fever for a week a few weeks ago and we had taken her to the vets - all her tests (blood, liver, kidneys, stool) were fine, no issues. They had put her on antibiotics and she slowly came back to normal. She had lost 8lbs during those two weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi Julia

Please get your dog to a vet who *specialises* in Shar-Pei as quickly as possible as the ones you've seen so far appear to have no knowledge of the diseases Shar-Pei are prone to. If you live in the UK around the Cheshire or Derbyshire area there's Sean Cleary or Chris Mann both of whom are excellent.

I'm no expert and I hope I'm proved wrong, but as a Shar-Pei owner from the symptoms you're describing, your dog appears to suffering from renal failure due to amyloidosis which is associated with FSF - the fever your dog has suffered from twice over the past few weeks. Here are some articles which explain far better than I can.....

https://www.ufaw.org.uk/dogs/shar-pei---amyloidosis

http://wvc.vetstreet.com/shar-pei-fever-familial-amyloidosis

I can't emphasise enough how important it is you consult a Shar-Pei savvy vet who knows the right treatment for your dog.

Please let us know how you get on and the best of luck to you and your girl!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Julia

How is your Peigirl? Please update us.


----------

